# So...about out of home streaming from Bolt



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Received our new Bolt w/ free Lifetime from the TiVo Series 1 sunsetting, and picked up a multi-stream card from Comcast. Set everything up last night, and all is working great. I've got the TiVo app on my iPhone. I've been able to stream live tv on my home network, but I thought there could be a single stream out-of-network. Am I figuring this incorrectly? Is it not live tv, but only recorded shows that can be streamed out of your home network?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Found the answer: The out of home streaming checkbox wasn't checked in the iPhone TiVo app. All is good now!


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Where is this in the app? I've set up streaming in the settings in the app but I still can't get it to work outside of my home network


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

In iOS, More - Settings - (Streaming) Settings - Out of Home ...


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've done that several times with no luck. Maybe I should uninstall and reinstall the app and see what happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

jtrippe77 said:


> I've done that several times with no luck. Maybe I should uninstall and reinstall the app and see what happens


Here are some things to try:

You may have out of home streaming made impossible. Like all other iOS apps, you need to explicitly allow the iOS TiVo app to connect using your Cellular Data. Go to [iOS, not TiVo] Settings. Scroll down down down.. until you see your iOS apps. Look for "TiVo". Press the bar/button labeled "TiVo" (a screen opens up with "TiVo" at the top and a single toggle: 







You mention "reinstall the app". If you are brave enough to do that, take a shortcut. In the iOS TiVo app, Select "More" -> "Settings". Scroll ALL the way down and you will "Reset Application". You will at least need to re-login so make sure you know your login/password for TiVo.


----------



## JpHudy (Sep 8, 2002)

Yeah, I'm also having no luck streaming when outside my home network. I ran the setup and selected out-of-home streaming and confirmed that the Tivo app has access to cellular data in Settings, but still nothing. 

Is streaming only permitted for certain shows? I haven't found a show that permits it yet. What's odd is that I can download a recorded show over cellular, but not stream it.

Any ideas? For now, I'm still using Slingbox.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Who is your provider? Try something from an OTA station- those should never be copy-protected while cable channels are at the whim of your provider.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Who is your provider? Try something from an OTA station- those should never be copy-protected while cable channels are at the whim of your provider.


I seem to remember reading on TC forums somewhere that Bolt is different than Roamio when it comes to streaming recorded shows outside the local network. I want to get a Bolt to record OTA while keeping my Roamio Pro for streaming services like Netflix etc. However, if Bolt can't send OTA shows out of my house then that is a problem. Anyone know the answer for sure?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> I seem to remember reading on TC forums somewhere that Bolt is different than Roamio when it comes to streaming recorded shows outside the local network. I want to get a Bolt to record OTA while keeping my Roamio Pro for streaming services like Netflix etc. However, if Bolt can't send OTA shows out of my house then that is a problem. Anyone know the answer for sure?


I had no problem here with OTA. Just like there is no problem streaming the cable shows. Except the HBO, Cinemax, and FOx channels restricted by FiOS.

EDIT: I just went to TiVo Online and initiated a transfer from my OTA Roamio Basic to a Bolt. Then I went to the TiVo app on my phone and started streaming the OTA recording. It's streaming to my phone without any issues.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: I just went to TiVo Online and initiated a transfer from my OTA Roamio Basic to a Bolt.


Good to hear TiVo online is working somewhere! Still no luck, here in NY. "500" errors when trying to log in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Steve said:


> Good to hear TiVo online is working somewhere! Still no luck, here in NY. "500" errors when trying to log in.


I didn't know people were having issues. I have been using it regularly the last couple of weeks and haven't run into any problems with TiVo Online.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I didn't know people were having issues. I have been using it regularly the last couple of weeks and haven't run into any problems with TiVo Online.


Ya. Still an issue here, as of this morning.

online.tivo.com 500 error


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I stream OTA channels from my Tivo Bolt all the time OOH with no issues. I am on Android.


----------

